# Harvest Moon



## KCourtnee (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone else a Harvest Moon fan? 

Ive only played 2 games in the series but i love them both. My first one was Island of Happiness. I got that one back in 2008 when i was a sophomore in HS. I played it so much. I got up to year 7 and then one of my college roommates stole it like 3 years ago. 

A year or so ago i gpt A New Beginning and i just recently started playing it a lot. Ive mainly been working on my farm and neglecting my town rennovations. Im trying tp build up a good amount of money and supplies before i really start re doing my town. Plus i need the iron axe which im working on getting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I already have my husband planned out lol.  Its going to be Neil <3


----------



## Imbakatten (Mar 31, 2016)

*Yes*, I love Harvest Moon! 
My favorite one is Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life, but I haven't played in a long time.  
The last thing I did in A New Beginning was getting married, then I stopped playing.


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 31, 2016)

How long did it take you to get your friendship level high enough? I feel like its taking forever lol and it took so long in Island of Happiness that i never even did it after 7 in-game years


----------



## Imbakatten (Mar 31, 2016)

I just search up what she liked and gave it to her every single day. I'm married to Iroha, because she was the easiest. xD
And yes it took forever.
I have played Island of Happiness once, I didn't like it at all.


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes thats what i did with Neil. Hes pretty stubborn but i guess i naturally have a thing for stubborn guys becausw the guy i wanted in IoH was VERY stubborn XD

And really? What did you not like about it?
I personally like how in ANB i dont have to build literally everything like i did in IOH.


----------



## Imbakatten (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't really know xD I guess that I didn't want to start over again because I was still into Harvest Moon DS


----------



## meowduck (Mar 31, 2016)

I LOVE HARVEST MOON!!!!! Yesssss thanks for making a thread on this!!! I made one of Gray and Claire ( more friends of mineral town) being my OTP (sorry Mary, you gotta be quicker than that* I LOVE GRAY AND CLAIRE. OH AND I LOVE MUFFY <3<3 she's so cute the way she acts around jack in a wonderful life 
Im playing the harvest moon ds games and i just got my hands on ANB as a birthday gift <3 the bachelors are all cute its hard to choose Dx allen!!!<3<3 oh no but neil Dx ugh well anyway yeah. Sorry i talked everyone's virtual ears off cx i just love harvest moon so much!! Been playing for a looooong time 

Kthxbai

Ps: hunt your room mate down and write her name in the deathnote book cx


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been playing Harvest Moon games since "A Wonderful Life" Came out for the gamecube. Lol I love Harvest Moon games they're so much fun! I have "A New Beginning" too but haven't played in months. Neil is my husband and I can't wait to have his baby.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 31, 2016)

Harvest Moon has been a part of my life since I played the 64 game when I was little. I didn't even really know what I was doing but I somehow ended up getting married and having a kid and not screwing everything up even though I was pretty young. I'm 21 now and I have a collection of 16 HM games. It's definitely been a game I've always loved playing even as I got older. 

What I find really weird is that I skipped picking up some Harvest Moon games when I was growing up and when I got older and kind of looked into those games, I decided to give them a try. Like I didn't have Animal Parade until last year and I wish I had bought it sooner because it's one of my absolute favorite games! And I bought an old PS2 game (Save the Homeland) and I wish I had bought it back when I had been playing PS2 more often because it's also really good!

My absolute favorite HM games are More/Friends of Mineral Town, A Wonderful Life, HM64, Animal Parade, and DS Cute. It doesn't matter how long of a break I take from any of those games, I can always pick them back up and have just as much fun as I was having when I last played it. Of course, I have some troubles remembering exactly what I was doing the last time I had played, but it usually doesn't take me too long to figure it out again. 

I'm kind of a big fan of the older HM games like HM64, Friends of Mineral Town, and games like those. I didn't really like A New Beginning when I played it. I found the game to be extremely easy and I wasn't really having that much fun because nothing was really challenging me. I got married super quickly, built a whole bunch of stuff, made a ton of money, and I just got really bored of it. I didn't pick up Story of Seasons because I was afraid it was going to be too much like ANB for my taste, but after seeing some gameplay and reading what people have said about it, I think I'll give it a try at some point. I would definitely take SoS over The Lost Valley though lol


----------



## Elov (Apr 1, 2016)

A Wonderful Life was my first harvest moon game as well. I've gotten a few new games from the franchise, but I never really got addicted to playing them. The last game I played heavily was Animal Parade. I ended up marrying the Harvest King on my main file, and made a side file just to marry Toby. I really enjoyed playing that game a lot, but I was pretty upset that my husband couldn't live with me. xD


----------



## Squidward (Apr 1, 2016)

KCourtnee said:


> How long did it take you to get your friendship level high enough? I feel like its taking forever lol and it took so long in Island of Happiness that i never even did it after 7 in-game years



I had this game and at first it took me so, so long but after I restarted recently it took me like 2 years to marry someone I think.


----------



## KCourtnee (Apr 1, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Harvest Moon has been a part of my life since I played the 64 game when I was little. I didn't even really know what I was doing but I somehow ended up getting married and having a kid and not screwing everything up even though I was pretty young. I'm 21 now and I have a collection of 16 HM games. It's definitely been a game I've always loved playing even as I got older.
> 
> What I find really weird is that I skipped picking up some Harvest Moon games when I was growing up and when I got older and kind of looked into those games, I decided to give them a try. Like I didn't have Animal Parade until last year and I wish I had bought it sooner because it's one of my absolute favorite games! And I bought an old PS2 game (Save the Homeland) and I wish I had bought it back when I had been playing PS2 more often because it's also really good!
> 
> ...



Dude yes. I originally got A Lost Valley and i played it for 2 hours and hated it. I went right back to gamestop and traded that one in for ANB lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hm i can see how ANB would be easier. It was certainly easier than IOH. I literally had to build everything from the barn to a birthing pen to a feeding trout. But i loved that game <3


----------



## trea (Apr 1, 2016)

Ooh, a Harvest Moon loving thread! <3 I have finally decided that it is my favorite video game series. 

Right now I just picked up Tale of Two Towns and am having so much fun. I am playing as a boy on this file because I wanted to marry one of the bachelorettes but after talking to them, I can decide (typical Harvest Moon problem). I think it will end up being Nori or Alisa (Oracle is so cute too though..). 

Anyway, I really loved Story of Seasons. I avoided getting A New Beginning because I played SOS first and also thought it would be too similar? I have over 1,000 hours of playtime on SOS.. (and I will say that is because I have almost 100% completion except for caring about crowns on my shipping list). There is also a lot of flexibility in customizing your farm (and even house). I married Licorice and set up a botanical work area for her since she loves to study plants.


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 4, 2016)

Harvest Moon is just sooo adorable and amazing! *^* I've also been playing this series since the N64 days with my siblings! Good memories. (I was so happy they made girl characters! ...That didn't end the game right after they got married.)
Hey hey, I can't wait for the new Harvest Moon game to come out though! Hyped~


----------



## ellarella (Apr 5, 2016)

i have A New Beginning, but the introduction is just sooo long that i can't bear to repeat it to get to the meat of the game. plus, the frame rate was obnoxious at your farm. i really hope their next game is a smash hit without any technical difficulties, because it sounds so cute to marry and all that.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Apr 5, 2016)

I've liked Harvest Moon for i don't know how long. Have games for DS/3DS, Wii, Game Cube. Have some of the Rune Factory ones as well.


----------



## KCourtnee (Apr 7, 2016)

LittleNookling said:


> I've liked Harvest Moon for i don't know how long. Have games for DS/3DS, Wii, Game Cube. Have some of the Rune Factory ones as well.



I saw Rune Factory at GS and was contemplating on getting it... Is it similar to HM?


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 9, 2016)

I've played them all from the beginning up until I got Island of Happiness. I didn't buy another one after that. My favorite is a Wonderful Life.


----------



## Aloha (Apr 15, 2016)

I played so many when I was younger.My first HM game was HM More Friends of Mineral Town.Loved it.I played most of the ds games as well.The last HM game I played was Story of Seasons.Btw,also amazing


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

*Has anyone played Harvest Moon?*

I noticed there are animal crossing players who've played this as well (I'm one of them, I've owned so many lol). Has anyone else played it too? What was your first game? What made you get it? 

Mine was Magical Melody. My dad took me to gamestop to buy me Sonic adventure 2, and told me I could get another game too. So I'm browsing, and see the game right up on the shelf. It caught my attention cause the cover was cute, and when I read the back I liked the idea of farming (since I never did that in a game). I was completely sold when it said you could get married though xD. So I bring my games to the check out counter, and when the girl sees my harvest moon game she goes nuts. "I've owned all of these! Aedtuikbfdtjj I always finish everything so fast asdyuikgfduolhf in this game I would have married the farmer but the doctor was so cute!" My dad and I just stood in shocked silence and let her talk.

She told me I would love it, and I did! I married one of the woodshop apprentices in my game (Kurt), but then I married Blue after I had to start all over (brother accidently saved over my game, I'd collected all the musical notes and everything).

I don't expect a lot of replies, I'm really just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

I have played Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town for the Game Boy Advance, Harvest Moon: A wonderful Life for the Gamecube, Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, and Story of Seasons for 3DS. I love playing the games.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I have played Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town for the Game Boy Advance, Harvest Moon: A wonderful Life for the Gamecube, Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, and Story of Seasons for 3DS. I love playing the games.



Aside frome the one I named, I've played A wonderful life, another wonderful life, friends of mineral town, more friends of mineral town, save the homeland, tree of tranquility, and animal parade. I played a spin off puzzle one too (forgot the name, I lost it years ago). So do I, they're a lot more fun than I ever thought a farming game could be.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 16, 2016)

I haven't been playing it, but I own one of the games! I hadn't heard of Harvest Moon until after I got into ACNL/joined this forum. And I guess I wanted to a play another easy going game like Animal Crossing, so I decided to buy one of the Harvest Moon games around autumn of 2014 (lmao I can't believe I remember). I was actually really interested in getting a Story of Seasons after watching some Let's Plays on YouTube, but the NA one hadn't been released yet, and ofc instead of waiting, I wanted one of the games immediately and settled for A New Beginning. It was fun, but I disliked the farming mechanics, like how you'd have to water each individual plot of a crop; it just took way too long and made the game tedious after a while. 

I don't think I got very far in the game. I probably stopped while it was still the first year in game? Maybe second year? I can't remember. But I do remember I aimed for the bachelor Neil haha. I'm not sure I'll go back to playing A New Beginning, but I'm interested in getting SoS if I have the money this summer!


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> Aside frome the one I named, I've played A wonderful life, another wonderful life, friends of mineral town, more friends of mineral town, save the homeland, tree of tranquility, and animal parade. I played a spin off puzzle one too (forgot the name, I lost it years ago). So do I, they're a lot more fun than I ever thought a farming game could be.



You are lucky to have experienced playing all of those amazing games. I never had the privilege to play most of the Harvest Moon Games you've listed. Sadly I've missed out on playing the older titles. Another thing I'd like to add is that in Story of Seasons all of the bachelors/bachelerettes have dull personalities and there's absolutely nothing interesting or exciting about them. All of the characters are boring and and I get no vibe from them whatsoever. But the only Character I do like is Witchy but you can't even marry her in this game. I stopped playing Story of Seasons because I chose not to marry such a boring and expressionless character. I do not want that in a game and it just ruins the experience. On the other hand In some areas the game is much better and enhanced while in other places it just fell flat with zero quality.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> You are lucky to have experienced playing all of those amazing games. I never had the privilege to play most of the Harvest Moon Games you've listed. Sadly I've missed out on playing the older titles. Another thing I'd like to add is that in Story of Seasons all of the bachelors/bachelerettes have dull personalities and there's absolutely nothing interesting or exciting about them. All of the characters are boring and and I get no vibe from them whatsoever. But the only Character I do like is Witchy but you can't even marry her in this game. I stopped playing Story of Seasons because I chose not to marry such a boring and expressionless character. I do not want that in a game and it just ruins the experience. On the other hand In some areas the game is much better and enhanced while in other places it just fell flat with zero quality.



Oh if only you could turn back the clock alright, they were great. Maybe watching play throughs of them online can help fill the void. That's actually why I've never played Story of Seasons, the characters seem boring just from the way that they look lol. So I can totally believe you when you say that, darn shame it is though. The characters are/should be the best part of the game. What's the point if they aren't interesting?


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> Oh if only you could turn back the clock alright, they were great. Maybe watching play throughs of them online can help fill the void. That's actually why I've never played Story of Seasons, the characters seem boring just from the way that they look lol. So I can totally believe you when you say that, darn shame it is though. The characters are/should be the best part of the game. What's the point if they aren't interesting?



One thing I love the most is the summer theme. I love dancing to it!






Oh, and I bawled like a baby when Eda died. The cutscene was so sudden and I was shocked. The winter theme makes me think of Eda.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> One thing I love the most is the summer theme. I love dancing to it!



Oh. my. God that's cute. It's so catchy! Lol I was tapping my feet around listening to that one. One of my absolute favorite harvest moon songs is from a/another wonderful life. It's called Joy of Fall/Autumn:






It really does sound like a fall song!


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> Oh. my. God that's cute. It's so catchy! Lol I was tapping my feet around listening to that one. One of my absolute favorite harvest moon songs is from a/another wonderful life. It's called Joy of Fall/Autumn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a fun theme, I imagine little harvest sprites jumping and dancing on big mushrooms in the forest lol. This one is from A Wonderful life. It reminds me of the days when I booted up the game and than I'd hear this spring theme.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> One thing I love the most is the summer theme. I love dancing to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hulavuta said:


> That is a fun theme, I imagine little harvest sprites jumping and dancing on big mushrooms in the forest lol. This one is from A Wonderful life. It reminds me of the days when I booted up the game and than I'd hear this spring theme.



Oh the spring theme, that one is so tranquil. That's practically the theme song of the whole game to me, it's the very first one you hear after all xD

I also like the song that plays in Galen's house after Nina dies (bless her heart). It's so sad, but then it kind of puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> Oh the spring theme, that one is so tranquil. That's practically the theme song of the whole game to me, it's the very first one you hear after all xD
> 
> I also like the song that plays in Galen's house after Nina dies (bless her heart). It's so sad, but then it kind of puts a smile on my face.



I never noticed her death or the fact she disappeared at first. I had to read about it to find out where Nina was. Did you know there is a mini game in where you scrub Nina's grave and after you're done Galen is very happy with you and tells you Nina is too.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I never noticed her death or the fact she disappeared at first. I had to read about it to find out where Nina was. Did you know there is a mini game in where you scrub Nina's grave and after you're done Galen is very happy with you and tells you Nina is too.



Yeah I did! I remember doing it on all three files I made. I didn't know she was dead either up until I actually went into his chap 2 house. When I saw he had some of her things and she was nowhere in sight I put two and two together. There's a mini game at the Inn too, where you can challenge Rock (Hugh too I think) to a milk drinking contest. Ever played that one?


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> Yeah I did! I remember doing it on all three files I made. I didn't know she was dead either up until I actually went into his chap 2 house. When I saw he had some of her things and she was nowhere in sight I put two and two together. There's a mini game at the Inn too, where you can challenge Rock (Hugh too I think) to a milk drinking contest. Ever played that one?



I don't recall but I might have. If I did i probably didn't know wtf was happening lmao! Like "ok what do I press? How to I drink the milk?!!?"


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I don't recall but I might have. If I did i probably didn't know wtf was happening lmao! Like "ok what do I press? How to I drink the milk?!!?"



Omg I know! Lol I never use to win, it was too hard. I don't know if I just sucked or if the game was cheating me. That wasn't something that I did too often haha.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> Omg I know! Lol I never use to win, it was too hard. I don't know if I just sucked or if the game was cheating me. That wasn't something that I did too often haha.



My favorite character is Mukumuku. He is so cute and I always used to give him fish and flowers. My favorite thing I did in AWL was to dig in carters Dig Site. I got rich off those ores woohoo! like 20K..........lol


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> My favorite character is Mukumuku. He is so cute and I always used to give him fish and flowers. My favorite thing I did in AWL was to dig in carters Dig Site. I got rich off those ores woohoo! like 20K..........lol



I loved Mukumuku! Befriending him is how you get the fall song. I use to kind of like Daryl a bit, up until I caught him staring at my son through my living room window lol. I use to go to the dig site, not a lot but man it was a good way of making money outside the farm.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> I loved Mukumuku! Befriending him is how you get the fall song. I use to kind of like Daryl a bit, up until I caught him staring at my son through my living room window lol. I use to go to the dig site, not a lot but man it was a good way of making money outside the farm.



Bahahaha I caught him doing that to my son as well! I loved hanging out if him. I used to wait in front of his door before he unlocked it. And I'd pretend I'm an evil genius working with him and creating lab experiments and stuff. I would make an evil laugh out loud and pretend to drink potions and get messed up off them LMFAO good times!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Bahahaha I caught him doing that to my son as well! I loved hanging out if him. I used to wait in front of his door before he unlocked it. And I'd pretend I'm an evil genius working with him and creating lab experiments and stuff. I would make an evil laugh out loud and pretend to drink potions and get messed up off them LMFAO good times!



LMAO I use to play the pretend lab assistant too! Too bad that couldn't be, like, a part time job or something. That would have been great. I use to like Murrey too. Even though he stole from the freezer a lot. I never use to be bothered by it though, I'm sure he didn't have a lot of food.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> LMAO I use to play the pretend lab assistant too! Too bad that couldn't be, like, a part time job or something. That would have been great. I use to like Murrey too. Even though he stole from the freezer a lot. I never use to be bothered by it though, I'm sure he didn't have a lot of food.



I didn't really pay any mind to him but he always kept asking for my money and I didn't like that. I used to get so excited when I saw Van's fat azz walking down the hill. I'd be like "YESS!! here comes my paycheck!" I linked my GBA HMFoMT game to AWL and bought some bonus music for the game that you could play on a record. Sadly I cant do that anymore.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I didn't really pay any mind to him but he always kept asking for my money and I didn't like that.



Yeah, that was something that got annoying. Plus, when you'd set up shop by the tree and he'd stop by as if he were going to buy something. Only to tell you he had no money, as if you were just going to let him have it for free.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> Yeah, that was something that got annoying. Plus, when you'd set up shop by the tree and he'd stop by as if he were going to buy something. Only to tell you he had no money, as if you were just going to let him have it for free.



Did you know that Van's character design is based of the Japanese item the Daruma? Also i sometimes tried to exit Forget Me Not Valley but the sprite would always magically appear to stop me. I always wondered what is beyond that big pathway. Even in Harvest Moon DS.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Did you know that Van's character design is based of the Japanese item the Daruma? Also i sometimes tried to exit Forget Me Not Valley but the sprite would always magically appear to stop me. I always wondered what is beyond that big pathway. Even in Harvest Moon DS.



No, I actually didn't know that. I can see it though. As for the pathway, it leads to mineral town  you had to plug your gameboy (with [more] friends of mineral town in it of course) to the console in order to access it. Then you could buy things out there. I never went down the path either, sprite would stop me like you said. But that's what I remember learning.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> No, I actually didn't know that. I can see it though. As for the pathway, it leads to mineral town  you had to plug your gameboy (with [more] friends of mineral town in it of course) to the console in order to access it. Then you could buy things out there. I never went down the path either, sprite would stop me like you said. But that's what I remember learning.



Oh cool! I never knew about that. Back in Friends of Mineral Town if you go to Mother's Hill you can see Forget-Me-Not Valley. Pretty cool eh? I think theres another path that leads down the side of the hill but its just for show as a graphic


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Oh cool! I never knew about that. Back in Friends of Mineral Town if you go to Mother's Hill you can see Forget-Me-Not Valley. Pretty cool eh? I think theres another path that leads down the side of the hill but its just for show as a graphic



Yeah I remember that! I think it is pretty cool how those two games were connected like that.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 16, 2016)

I had the Harvest moon for gamecube.... I couldn't get into it, or do really well in it, I don't think its for me...


----------



## Seroja (Apr 21, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> I had the Harvest moon for gamecube.... I couldn't get into it, or do really well in it, I don't think its for me...



The first time I played it I didn't like it either. But after watching a let's play of it on YT, I think it's one of the best titles in the series ^^


----------



## Eldin (Apr 21, 2016)

Harvest Moon is probably the first game series I really got into, it's one of my favourites. I've played most of the console ones but I never had a DS until the 3DS came out, so now I'm slowly accumulating the older handheld games that I've missed. I actually just bought DS:Cute but I haven't had a chance to play it yet, I've got a bit of a backlog going atm. And I'm about to start Stardew Valley so I figure that will likely suck me in and push things even further back, haha. 

The only HM games I really could not get into were AWL and AnWL. Oddly enough they seem to be the most popular installments (I think part of that is nostalgia though because it was many people's introduction to HM). The graphics are lovely but I can't stand almost everything else about the games, tbh. Otherwise though I don't think I've played any others in the series that I haven't gotten completely addicted to. My first and all time favourite is Back to Nature for the PS1, I still replay it all the time on my old system.

Glad to see other fans, it seems like it's still a niche franchise but still quite popular.


----------



## BlueOceana (Feb 3, 2017)

My first Harvest Moon was also A Wonderful Life, I'm not really surprised that others have gotten into the series from the same game! I still have all my harvest moon games and am still a big fan! I would really like to see another HM game where you characters can grow old like in AWL.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 3, 2017)

My first HM game was Harvest Moon 64 and I absolutely adored it, easily my most played game back in the day. The series is effectively dead to me now that Stardew Valley is out, it does everything HM does well and does more on top of it.


----------



## Xme (Feb 3, 2017)

I always played on my game cube back in the day. It was either animal crossing or harvest moon. I loved riding my horse up to the waterfall and catching fish. I actually looked at getting a version for my DS but I saw a lot of reviews saying the harvest moon name was sold and its not the same. So, I gave up looking.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 3, 2017)

Harvest Moon on the gamecube is so far superior to any ds version I've played. I thought about trying one for the 3ds but they're so different and the characters look stupid.


----------



## Flare (Feb 3, 2017)

Harvest Moon: Magical Melody is the only title I played.
And it's perfect. 
I have played that game so much... I kinda want to play it again. 
Never got 100 notes though... rip lol.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 5, 2017)

I LOVE Harvest Moon!! Harvest Moon DS was my first and is still my top favourite to this day. 

I have only played DS and Sunshine Islands. Those touch screen controls in SI were horrible imo. 

I have Story of Seasons but haven't played too far in yet. Just beat the tutorial.


----------



## Samansu (Feb 8, 2017)

I LOVE Harvest Moon! It is my second favorite game series next to Legend of Zelda! ^-^ 

My favorite game of the series is Animal Parade for sure, but I am super excited about Trio of Towns which is set to come out this month if they don't push it back! ^-^ <3


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Feb 8, 2017)

I love Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons.

Harvest Moon 64 was the first game of the series I owned. Over the years, I've bought most of the titles. I have the newest Story of Seasons on pre-order too.


----------



## oaristos (Feb 15, 2017)

I have never really played a Harvest Moon game before, but I pre-ordered Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns and I'm very excited to play it this month!


----------



## Emizel (Feb 16, 2017)

I love the serie
My first hm was Harvest Moon ds, what memories!


----------



## Balverine (Feb 16, 2017)

My first was harvest moon for gameboy :0
I now have all the handhelds and animal parade, which is my favorite


----------



## lizziety (Feb 16, 2017)

Back in the GameCube times, I played harvest moon sooooooo much! 
My sister and I would live for this game (and ACPG too)
I started on the male one that came out first and loved the whole plot about getting a wife depending on what gifts and how much attention you give to each potential partner. 
Although we loved this game, we really wanted to play as a girl (cuz we both gals) so as soon as we heard about the girl version we made sure to bug my mom every day until she bought it for us.
When we did we played every outcome with husbands and loved to farm, interact with the villagers, get animals, and mine! 
This was one of the games that makes me the most nostalgic of all on the GameCube!


----------

